# update and question



## Akasha (Mar 6, 2013)

I have had various scans and (Short) clinic appointments.

All is going well for the moment (Or so I'm told)
My HBA1c has dropped down to 7 on the nose. 

Was rather annoyed as 3 weeks ago, consultant changed my basal/bolus rates and in the 3 weeks following I seemed to be sitting higher. This could be caused by reaching the halfway point of pregnancy (20 weeks)

Consultant yesterday was then very concerned at the slightly higher numbers. 

In order for me to reach the target of 7.8mmol within one hour of eating, I seem to be then dropping into the 2's before the next meal. 

Does anyone else have problems with this?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm sure I've read that a lot of people will schedule a small snack to head off the hypo Akasha, so if you know you are going to drop low at, say, 3 hours, then have a little something to raise your levels a bit.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes - I agree - that's the way most preg ladies deal with it.

Say you had a sandwich and some fruit for lunch, save the fruit for your snack.


----------



## Monkey (Mar 7, 2013)

Exactly what they've both said. From experience, normal rules go out of the window in pregnancy!

The other thing that helped a bit here was to inject gradually longer before meals. I did still need to snack but it was more manageable.


----------



## Lizzzie (Mar 14, 2013)

Yup that's really commen. It's because most people spike after eating anyway. To reduce the length of that spike, we tend to take more insulin and that ends up with a hypo.

Snacks work, so does injecting half an hour before your meal.  Or restricting your diet to low GI only (never really worked for me - I'm a hungry pregnant woman!). Also those on pumps can cheat a bit with their settings.....

I'm on another pregnant woman's forum at The mo and more than half complain about it.  Stopping the spikes apparently makes a massive diff to ur hba1c too.

Good luck!!!


----------

